# Michael Jackson investing in Bahrain



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

Tue Aug 02, 5:50 PM ET

*Michael Bullish on Bahrain? * 
Sounds like Michael Jackson has found a way to beat the heated up California housing market: Buy in Bahrain. 

The longtime Golden State resident has purchased 14 acres' worth of "palatial property" as a "potential new home" in the oil-rich Persian Gulf kingdom, the New York Post first reported Monday. His next-door neighbor is said to be Sheik Abdullah bin Hamad al Khalifa, a longtime friend. 

Brian Oxman, a Jackson family attorney, said Tuesday he didn't have any information about his star client sealing a real-estate deal. He said he "probably" would have been informed had a sale gone through. 

Jackson and his three children flew to Bahrain in late June, shortly after his acquittal in California on child-molestation charges. At the time, the pop star, in and out of hospitals, before, during and after his trial, was said to be unwinding at the palace of a Bahranian prince

According to the newspaper, Jackson is quite taken with his new surroundings and quite fond of the local custom that sees people take to the streets in long, flowing, hooded garments known as djellabas. In the United States, when the mood struck, the singer sought to obscure his identity with a more garish collection of ski, surgical and Spider-Man masks. 

Something else that might appeal to Jackson about Bahrain: Housing prices. Long rumored to be teetering on financial insolvency, the entertainer might have been bolstered to learn that while, say, $500,000 and change might buy a one-bedroom condo in Beverly Hills, the same six figures in Bahrain nets what Vivium.com, a Website specializing in international real estate, calls a "dream villa," complete with two swimming pools, one for adults and one for children. 

Jackson, who turns 47 on Aug. 29, has called California his primary residence since hitting it big with the family business, the Jackson 5, in the 1970s. His Neverland Valley Ranch in Santa Barbara County, which he bought in 1988, has been valued at $100 million. 

Since leaving his homeland, either on vacation or for good, Jackson has been, as expected, embraced by overseas audiences. Last month, his latest CD, The Essential Michael Jackson, topped the U.K. R&B album charts. Stateside, the same greatest-hits collection sold a slim 8,000 copies in its first week in release. 

Presumably, it's all beautiful music when one is digging one's palatial property in Bahrain.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I am not sure who to feel sorry for...


Michael Jackson or Bahrain...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

last one i would say.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

same here.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Bahrainians , hide your teenage boys  or is he into younger boys !!

seriously though , i feel sorry for him and i really dont think he did what they say he did


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

Bahrainians, lol...Stupid ppl, should really get their info right, its Bahrainis.....And i really hate it when they say Oil-Rich Persian Gulf Kingdom...Very misguiding, misinformed, gives the wrong impression....Our oil won't even last us an entire decade, and they say oil rich...Blah...


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol that sounds depressing


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

What? What sounds depressing!?


----------



## mc (Jul 30, 2004)

no matter the MJ opinion - Bahrain will benefit. this is a good marketing tool if artcl turns out 2b right


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

Bahraini Patriot said:


> What? What sounds depressing!?


what you said


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Bahrainians , hide your teenage boys  or is he into younger boys !!
> 
> seriously though , i feel sorry for him and i really dont think he did what they say he did


 thank god he didnt come to rak ,,,, there is enuf child abusers in RAk


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

This is a picture i just got ahold of of MJ at our Seef Mall! :tongue2:


----------



## kong (Jul 27, 2005)

who is he touching ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

farnush said:


> thank god he didnt come to rak ,,,, there is enuf child abusers in RAk



Oh yes , its disgusting over in RAK. i wouldnt say the majority , but a whole lot of guys over there would turn down a beautiful woman for a young boy !!! Aghh its disgusting really. And i have no idea why its that bad over there


----------



## farnush (Dec 12, 2004)

i wasnt sure abt this until a few days back my gym instructors friend asked me ..... i was flattered tat he thought i was beatuiful hhahahahahah .... i told him to go to cyclone or something ...and he is like no when we go with boys no one will suspect ... some shit like that .....


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

YUCK , if i were you , i would kick him where it really hurts.

I can still remember i used to live in one of the worst areas in sharjah , and my mums friends would tell her to never let us out of the gates becasue a lot of guys out there would kidnap and rape us without second though . i always desliked my mother for keeping us in like pets  but now i know why , she was protecting us.

We moved to al ain for 8 months , man o man it was a scary experience , i was 14 but still didnt know men went with men and women went with women in this world , and i had no clue about masturbation and stuff

my first day at "al magam prep and high school for boy" i saw two guys doing it in class , and even our egyptian trainer came to me and said i would have all the final exams infront of me if i would let him touh me !!!! i was FREAKED 

when i finally had the courage to tell my parents , we moved two days later


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok, I never had an experience like those.


----------



## bach (Aug 2, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> i always desliked my mother for keeping us in like pets


We know she kept you as pet, the question is did she keep you in like rabbit cats or like red fish


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

S
O
W
W
Y

Didnt get you :shy:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

i`m surprised he went for bahrain instead of Dubai , i mean Dubai is the place to be in the gulf  bahrain might turn out a little too boring for some one like him !!


----------

